# Navteq Waste of $200



## bass_gas (May 21, 2013)

Just purchased Nav update from NAVTEQ. Website states 2013, Package states "Map Version X9 | 2013 North America". This is not what is in the package. A major highway George Bush Toll Way (Eastern Extension in Dallas County, TX) was opened in December of 2011. This is not on the map update. This was the first major road I checked. Took over two hours to load the CD's. Moral: Buy a Garmin or some other portable and save your $1500 that you paid on the NAV system. You can update the portables for 1/3 the cost and do it from your PC in about 5 minutes. I will call tomorrow to ask for a refund but I feel quite sure I got the big one!


----------



## bass_gas (May 21, 2013)

Navteq has agreed to a refund.


----------



## attilapo (Jun 15, 2013)

oh ! you are unlucky!..should be refunded


----------

